# Wind noise.



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

OK, I expect a few humorous responses to this subject. Baked beans and 4 veg a day are often part of a MH's staple diet!

But what I mean is that we have new MH ( new to us) where the main habitation roof light makes a "whizing" noise when travelling. The roof light is always fully closed, tight. 

I thought about using silicon under the plastic seam between roof light and MH roof structure. But not sure if that will help.

I assume others on here have solved the problem.

Any ideas? Thanks.....


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't get much response to this but it was a pretty uninteresting subject, so no surprise there.
Anyway, I sorted it and thought I'd share with you. This is very boring, but may be useful...... pigs flying come to mind......so here goes:

The main roof light (window) nearest the front of the MH was the culprit.
It "whizzed" when we drove over about 30 mph. 

I cut a suitable length ( to fit the edge of the roof light that is last to close) of pipe insulation along its length, 1/3rd of the thickness. Then used duct tape to strengthen the insulation by wrapping round every 4 inch centres. Sort of a stripy pipe insulation thingy.

That made a flexible, but strong, draft excluder. Magic.....

When you are closing the window when travelling, push the draft excluder into the gap and close the window tight over the insulation/draft excluder. It works.......no noise!

Is this the most boring bit of information shared with MHF readers or do you know anything more boring.......?


----------

